# Qual der Wahl - 24 oder 27" Monitor



## Buffalo (24. August 2011)

Hallo Leute

Momentan benütze ich einen 22" Samsung Syncmaster 2253BW LCD-TFT und möchte mir einen 27" TFT kaufen. Nachdem ich mich längere Zeit mit der Frage beschäftigt habe, welchen Monitor ich mir kaufen soll, bin ich nun nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich nun ein 24 oder doch ein 27" TFT kaufen soll. 

Grundsätzlich hab ich gerne ein grosses Bild, aber ich habe schon verschiedentlich gelesen, dass die Auflösung massgebend ist und meine beiden 27" Favoriten (Samsung Syncmaster P2770FH & Asus VE278Q) haben beide eine Maximalauflösung von 1920*1080. Mein Sitzabstand beträgt ca. 70cm und mir ist bewusst, dass das für einen 27" TFT am unteren Limit ist. 

Ich bin kein Hardcore-Gamer, ich würde sagen, dass ich den PC zu 70% Office/Internet benütze und zu 30% zum gamen. Vielleicht ist meine Einstellung ein Vorurteil, aber ich denke einfach, dass man mit einem 27" Monitor ein viel grösseres Blickfeld hat beim gamen als mit einem 24" TFT. Da ich zu einem grossen Teil Flugsimulationen fliege, ist ein grösseres Bild natürlich von Vorteil. 

Wie seht ihr das? Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir die Entscheidung einfacher machen 

Cheers
Buffalo


----------



## Hydroxid (24. August 2011)

Bei mir war es so: Ich habe früher auf einem 19er gespielt. Habe wirklich jeden Entdeckt bei Shootern jetzt mal. Vor kurzem habe ich mir einen 24er geholt und verliere deutlich den Überblick. Und 1920x1080 sind auf 27" nicht so besonders. Kauf dir einen 24er der reicht alle mal! Investier zur Not lieber in 120Hz


----------



## Pravasi (24. August 2011)

1920x1080 sind immer noch seehr gut auf nen 27er.
Die meisten Menschen werden da in puncto Schärfe wohl keinen Unterschied zum 24er ausmachen können.
70 cm halte ich als Abstand allerdings für zuwenig.
Ich habe einen Meter und es dürfte auf keinen Fall weniger sein.
Mit der Übersicht stimme ich readon zu,ist beim 24er schon besser. Mit 70cm Abstand wird das schwierig.
Bemerkbar macht sich das aber für mich nur im MP von schnellen Shootern,ansonsten ist grösser einfach geiler.
Vor allen bei allen anderen Games und natürlich erst recht zum arbeiten.
Ich habe mir einen Tastaturauszug gebaut und so nochmal 40cm Abstand dazugewonnen.
Auch kann mann den Monitor oft an die Wand hängen-nochmal 10cm.
Aber bei 70cm kaufe dir lieber keinen 27er.


----------



## Painkiller (24. August 2011)

> 1920x1080 sind immer noch seehr gut auf nen 27er.


Darüber kann man jetzt streiten. Meiner Meinung nach, ist Full-HD bei 27" einfach zu wenig. Mehr muss zwar nicht immer besser sein, aber hier wäre es schon mal von Vorteil wenn die Hersteller das Potenzial der Monitorgröße endlich mal ausnutzen würden. Man kann zwar mit Full-HD @ 27" leben, aber das Non Plus Ultra ist es nicht. 

Es gibt zwar Geräte mit höhere Auflösung aber die sind extrem teuer.
Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 ab 26", 2560x1600 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Von daher würde ich auch eher zum 24" Modell raten.

Gute Monitore:

Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Eizo Foris FS2331-BK, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (24. August 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Gute Monitore:
> iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
genau den habe ich mir die tage gekauft & bin wirklich begeistert. schau ihn dir auf jeden fall mal an!


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. August 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> 1920x1080 sind immer noch seehr gut auf nen 27er.
> Die meisten Menschen werden da in puncto Schärfe wohl keinen Unterschied zum 24er ausmachen können.
> 70 cm halte ich als Abstand allerdings für zuwenig.
> Ich habe einen Meter und es dürfte auf keinen Fall weniger sein.
> Mit der Übersicht stimme ich readon zu,ist beim 24er schon besser. Mit 70cm Abstand wird das schwierig.


 
Ist natürlich alles eine Frage des Geschmacks und der individuellen Ansprüche.
Bei dieser Auflösung würde ich einen 24"-er vorziehen.

Beim Sitzabstand gebe ich dir allerdings recht, 70cm sind bei mir und meinem 24-er schon fast zu wenig. Daran sollte man beim Monitorkauf auf jeden Falls auch achten.


----------



## 45thFuchs (24. August 2011)

Wenns shooter sein sollen hat man auch niks an nem flatscreen zu suchen,da ist crt irgendwie noch immer am besten irgendwie .Ich würde einfach ne 27zoll variante mit 1920x1080 nehmen und downsampling nutzen,oder 2560er auflösung ohne downsampling.Was du kaufen willst kannst du am besten erstmal bei mediamarkt angucken ,einfach aufschreiben was gut war und hoffen das das 
was du dann bestellst genau so gut ist.


----------



## Painkiller (24. August 2011)

> Wenns shooter sein sollen hat man auch niks an nem flatscreen zu suchen,da ist crt irgendwie noch immer am besten irgendwie .


Stimmt schon. Nur trifft das auf den TE nicht zu. 

Zitat: 

_Ich bin *kein* Hardcore-Gamer, ich würde sagen, dass ich den PC zu 70% Office/Internet benütze und zu *30% zum gamen*._

Da macht ein Flatscreen einfach mehr Sinn.



> Was du kaufen willst kannst du am besten erstmal bei mediamarkt angucken


Hier stimm ich dir zu 100% zu. Verlass dich niemals komplett auf Tests. Der persönliche Eindruck ist bei der Wahl des Monitors ein wichtiger Faktor!


----------



## Buffalo (25. August 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank für all eure Inputs. Es ist in der Tat nicht einfach, eine Entscheidung zu fällen. Ich war Gestern Abend extra nochmals im Media Markt um mir noch einmal die grössen der 24" und 27" Monitoren zu verdeutlichen. Ein 27" wäre halt schon sehr schön...

Allerdings habe ich noch einen interessanten Input bekommen: Wie ich in der Einleitung geschrieben habe, fliege ich oft am Computer und anscheinend sei die Auflösung von 1920*1080 bei 27" nicht gut geeignet um die Fluginstrumente abzulesen, da sei ein 24" mit 1920*1200 klar besser. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

das liegt dann aber an der auflösung, wenn du einen full hd 24" und 27" vergleichst, werden ja nur die pixel größer 

und ein 24" mit 1920*1200 bietet natürlich nochmal mehr pixel.
diesen würde ich übrigens wählen, da du effektiv mehr platz hast


----------



## Buffalo (1. September 2011)

Ich habe mich endgültig entschieden und den ASUS VE278Q gekauft. Sobald ich ihn installiert und fertig eingestellt habe, werde ich die Erfahrungen posten! 

Abschliessend besten Dank für all eure Ratschläge und Tipps!

Cheers
Buffalo


----------

